# Help with ID on this please!



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

Hi there. I’m super new at this and telling the difference of woods is hard for me and I tend to get confused and second guess myself. Can anyone tell me the type of wood this is and what the gray markings are on the top?

It’s an old dry sink that someone stained and painted horribly so I started taking off old paint and stain but unsure of the wood type and what the gray markings are. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2022)

Welcome Sara, Since this is the introduction forum, tell us about yourself....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 5, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 5, 2022)

Sara, welcome to WoodBarter. 

Picture one looked to be a walnut veneer showing two distinct cathedral oriented grain patterns. However, not the same feeling for your last 2 pictures. They lack clear veneer evidence and don't scream walnut either. The grey looks looks like grey stain, common with weathering or repeated wet and dry conditions.


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sara, welcome to WoodBarter.
> 
> Picture one looked to be a walnut veneer showing two distinct cathedral oriented grain patterns. However, not the same feeling for your last 2 pictures. They lack clear veneer evidence and don't scream walnut either. The grey looks looks like grey stain, common with weathering or repeated wet and dry conditions.


I’m pretty sure it isn’t veneer though as it is a solid wood piece. There is no thin or thick veneer layer just solid wood.


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Welcome Sara, Since this is the introduction forum, tell us about yourself....


Thank you for the welcome! I am a mom of 3 boys from Maryland. I am just starting to dabble in makeover/refinishing furniture. I work for my self selling screen printed shirts and sublimated tumblers. I love being creative but I have always been a little timid about doing furniture and also never had the space for it, but we just bought a new house about 6 months ago and I now have space to try it out. I’m doing my own furniture pieces right now (kinda as practice lol) and am just trying to soak up as much knowledge about wood and furniture as I can!!! Some of my pieces are super dated as most of them were given to us by family members when we were first starting out and well had no money for new stuff haha. I absolutely hate throwing away furniture unless it is gone beyond repair especially because I know I can make it beautiful again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 5, 2022)

Sara, it would be to your great advantage if you provide more of a general background description about this piece., overall photo and some more detailed photo’s for reference (including end grain close up) and for context purposes. If we can see more of it in detail, the better our chances to help you identify the species.


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sara, welcome to WoodBarter.
> 
> Picture one looked to be a walnut veneer showing two distinct cathedral oriented grain patterns. However, not the same feeling for your last 2 pictures. They lack clear veneer evidence and don't scream walnut either. The grey looks looks like grey stain, common with weathering or repeated wet and dry conditions.


Mark, it's more than just that the last two don't "scream" walnut, they are pretty much impossible for walnut. Don't you agree?

@Mr. Peet I now think it's walnut on a shorea plank --- see post #10


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> Sara, it would be to your great advantage if you provide more of a general background description about this piece., overall photo and some more detailed photo’s for reference (including end grain close up) and for context purposes. If we can see more of it in detail, the better our chances to help you identify the species.


I don’t have a lot of background on this. I got it from someone one Facebook marketplace and they had painted a weird latex paint all over it. I haven’t been able to find any markings or anything yet but they also completely painted the back too. It’s crazy. Here are some other photos maybe they will help. I have sanded all of it so some of these pics it has stain and paint on it. It also came with a copper insert for the top bason part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2022)

This one looks like it could be walnut but the others don't




Looks to me like it's walnut veneer on a cheap shorea plank.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 5, 2022)

The additional photo’s does help. This appears to be a “Baby Changing Table”.

Photo 4- the top surface appears to be solid as you can see the end grain and it is not a perimeter veneer banding. Can you get a really clear close up of the end grain portion?

It appears to be meranti/lauan and the way it was stain treated, it was trying to mimic the real deal mahogany to look the part, but not play the part.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 5, 2022)

Welcome from Bulverde, Texas! Sure is nice to see a genuine effort at wood restoration! Chuck


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

phinds said:


> This one looks like it could be walnut but the others don't
> View attachment 222202
> 
> Looks to me like it's walnut veneer on a cheap shorea plank.


I really don’t think it is veneer. Here is the top of that same piece in the photo you said looks like veneer with some sanding and I’m pretty sure it is solid.


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> The additional photo’s does help. This appears to be a “Baby Changing Table”.
> 
> Photo 4- the top surface appears to be solid as you can see the end grain and it is not a perimeter veneer banding. Can you get a really clear close up of the end grain portion?


This is the best I can do with my phone. It won’t really stay clear when I get to close. The first one the white look on the edge is not veneer lol it’s paint still on the corner of this piece. I haven’t gotten all the paint off and sanded everything yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Welcome from Bulverde, Texas! Sure is nice to see a genuine effort at wood restoration! Chuck


Thank you! I just love wood furniture and the store it tells. It is just so beautiful even when it’s ugly haha. I just live the potential and things you can do with wood to make it beautiful again. I hate that people cant look at an older “outdated” or maybe a failing finish piece and think hey maybe I can just get this redone instead of throwing it away for something “on trend”. Sorry rant over haha!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2022)

Skiddey said:


> I really don’t think it is veneer.


OK. Guess I was fooled by the thick, and peeling, coat of paint. Maybe the whole thing is a Shorea spp with paint.


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 5, 2022)

phinds said:


> OK. Guess I was fooled by the thick, and peeling, coat of paint. Maybe the whole thing is a Shorea spp with paint.


Yeah I realized it after I posted the pictures that because I haven’t fully stripped and sanded it that the thick paint these people put on and the unsanded parts next to the sanded parts might look like veneer lol.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2022)

I've looked the post over again. Post one, picture 1, I now see the glue line I overlooked, just left of your sanding. That clears up the repeated cathedral grain. Yes, "shorea" does match well when seeing the new pictures. This changing table matches others I have seen that were from the mid 1960's. Was there a makers mark on the drawer or on the lower bed rail?


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 6, 2022)

It isn’t a glue line it’s paint on the side. They put such a thick coats of paint on this thing. No makers mark. I have looked everywhere except the back because they painted that too.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2022)

Skiddey said:


> It isn’t a glue line it’s paint on the side. They put such a thick coats of paint on this thing. No makers mark. I have looked everywhere except the back because they painted that too.


I was talking this photo...




Just to the left of your sanding line is a glue line where another piece of wood starts.


----------



## Skiddey (Feb 6, 2022)

Oh I gotcha!


----------

